# Code of Patch Test-Possible Nickel Allergy



## LBernat7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi 
We have a patient who had a patch test done because they will be getting a nickel plate in their head and needed to make sure they didt have a nickel allergy what code do we use for the patch test dx? Z01.82 is the encounter for allergy test code the patient doesn't have any active rash or anything that is being tested on? The CPT is 95044 Help???


----------



## ellzeycoding (Aug 29, 2017)

95044 is the code.  Each unit is per test.


----------



## LBernat7 (Aug 30, 2017)

*Diagnosis?*



ellzeycoding said:


> 95044 is the code.  Each unit is per test.



Usually the DX used for the patch test is either what they are testing for as a working DX or a rash for dermatitis, this Dr was just wondering since the person didn't have any active rash what diagnosis would she use? I saw a Z code DX for encounter for allergy testing but would that be used on a procedure?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, the Z-code could be used for testing purposes.

Or if you had a definitive diagnosis you could use one of the contact dermatatitis codes.


----------



## LBernat7 (Aug 31, 2017)

ellzeycoding said:


> Yes, the Z-code could be used for testing purposes.
> 
> Or if you had a definitive diagnosis you could use one of the contact dermatatitis codes.



thank you


----------

